# Mill Creek Lake (smyrna, ga)



## BoneHunter77 (May 1, 2008)

Has anyone ever fished this lake/pond? Its located off of Hurt Rd in Smyrna. Its a pay to fish lake with mostly shore fishermen beating the banks. A local paper did an article about an electroshocking test biologists did there and had pictures of several 10lb+ bass. One looked to be about 12 or 13. Just curious if its worth paying $10 to fish considering the fishing pressure it gets for such a small pond.


----------



## Cletus T. (May 1, 2008)

Never heard of it........but.........if it only cost $10...to fish somewhere where there are known 10-pounders swimming....I would at least take a shot at it!!!


----------



## John2 (May 1, 2008)

I would be willing to give it a shot with you.  Do you know if you can launch a boat with just a trolling motor?


----------



## BoneHunter77 (May 1, 2008)

John2 said:


> I would be willing to give it a shot with you.  Do you know if you can launch a boat with just a trolling motor?



Hi John2, yes you can launch your own boat so long as its a john boat. They don't have a concrete launch so getting a large boat in would be almost impossible. They say its $10 per person to fish and that's for all day. I don't have a john boat (I have a much larger center console) so if you want to join me and use your boat I'll take you up on the offer sometime.


----------



## Jim Thompson (May 1, 2008)

$10 is a cheap day no matter what your doing. would be worth it to me


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (May 1, 2008)

GB's Lake???


----------



## smackthatforhead (May 1, 2008)

The only lake I've fished over there was GB's Lake, and sounds like the same place as in the paper. Back when I went you could actually rent a john boat for the day, so I rented one and fished for the afternoon. Didn't catch anything at all, not even a bream. Could have been a bad day or wrong baits. If anyone goes, let us know how they do, hopefully they will have better luck!


----------



## cheeber (May 1, 2008)

I fished it about 5 years ago for an afternoon.  This was a while back and in the heat of the summer, but in probably 3 hours of fishing I got no bites and didn't see anyone else catch anything either.  

If you find better fishing, let us know how you did.


----------



## Jim Thompson (May 1, 2008)

I think yall are right, its GB's lake

http://www.accessatlanta.com/search/content/recreation/fishing/gb_lake.html


----------



## BoneHunter77 (May 1, 2008)

yeah that must be the lake. Sounds like tough fishing for everyone who's tried it. I swung by it one day and talked with a guy running the bait/snack shop. He said I could drive around the lake to talk to other fishermen if I wanted. I didn't see a single person catch anything either.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (May 1, 2008)

I never caught nothin up ther. the middle of the lake is waist deep. Im might try and go back out the soon. Why I dont know???


----------



## thunderfoot (May 1, 2008)

It must be Gb's lake. I haven't fished it for several years. If it is it should be 45 acres with a small lake on the right side of the bait shop about half way back around the lake. I personally have caught several 5 and 6 pounders from there and saw with my own eyes a guy that caught a crappie that was close to 4 pounds, but like I said that was several years ago...


----------



## thunderfoot (May 1, 2008)

Oh yea almost forgot. My nephews and I used to catch some very nice bream from the banks with crickets. Once caught a really nice one on a #5 shap rap.


----------



## sandmshall (May 11, 2009)

*GB's Lake*

Has anyone had any issues with GB's Lake?  My father has recently relocated from North Carolina and is now living with us in Georgia and is looking for a couple small lakes to fish in around the area.  He's retired and recovering from a few minor strokes.  

Anyway, I took him by Wendy's this afternoon and headed over to GB's Lake to have a look around and see if he felt the lake had any potentional.  We pulled down to the Stop sign in front of the store and I went in to ask if we could take a drive around and tried to explain that my father would be coming back to fish the next weekend, but before I could get it out, I was told that I would have to pay the $7(?) per person to drive around.  I kind of smiled and said that all we wanted to do is drive around....I was told "see that road behind you? drive on it as much as you like".  I proceed to say that this wasn't a good way to do business and I was told that I can't make any money letting people just drive around.

My next comment was on the lines of letting other people know how GB's apparently does business and I heard a voice out of the shop say "I can ruin your business too" since I have my company's name and logo on my vehicle.  So if this short post gets a response....my company name is Designs On The Side.  Maybe this will lead to some new potential business.

I honestly didn't want to write this post, but thought it might be of interest to people who are willing to drive and pay $7 per person to fish.

Anyone familiar with Argo Lake on Goldmine Road?


----------



## Grimes25 (May 12, 2009)

Looks like you pulled up an old thread.  I never saw this thread.  We shocked the lake and we were "shocked" by the results.  I have stocked GB's lake for many years.  Ms. Williams is a super lady.  She has a relative that works there and well I believe your story.  

Last year her son got us to come out.  I think it was March, very cold day.  I have always seen folks fishing from the bank, mostly for bream, cats and crappie.  
We hit a shcool of gizzard shad and I told Matt lets get ready.  We dipped up a ton of chunky bass.  About as good as any I have seen.  No 10 lb although in the pic they might look that big.

I mentioned they might want to go up on price and try to advertise to bass fisherman. they went up to $10 then Ms. Wiliams said drop it backl to $7 used to be $5.  Anyway  I suspect a low density of bass due to low recuirtment rate from gizzard shad.  However if you hit it right might be some outstanding bass action.  If you have never cuaght a bass over 5 lbs I say go for it, good chance to break your record.


----------

